# Tin can tin man windchime



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

My kids want to make these for Christmas gifts....anyone have any suggestions for the feet (we dont use sardines)???
http://www.hobbylobby.com/site3/pdfprojects/HL-202.pdf


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Carefully smash the open end of a regular tincan flat. You'd end up with a flat heel, and a bulbous toe end...that would work, I think.


----------

